# Long term effects of heavy lifting?



## Reignman35 (Feb 8, 2005)

Had a question that I wanted to propose to the board. I was in my chiropractor's office the other day getting some treatment for a wreck that I had, and I mentioned to him that I was gonna be back to my heavy lifting in a couple of weeks. He looks at me and tells me I will regret it when I'm his age. Unless I am gonna do it for a living, it's not worth it. He's not saying this in regard to my wreck, he is talking about heavy lifting overall.

My questions is: what long term bodily effects can one expect when lifting heavy for many years? I am 26, and have been lifting seriously for about the past 4 years. It is a passion of mine and something that I absolutely love doing and don't want to give it up, but I also don't want to be moving like a 10 year NFL veteran when I am 40. On the same hand, I don't want to live my life always wondering what kind of body I could have and give up something that is a huge part of my life. 

Granted this advice did come from a doctor, and most doctors of all kinds frown on heavy lifting and steroids and all the other stuff that is discussed on this board. I take a joint formula and am very careful with my form, just wanted to see if anybody had any thoughts on this matter. Maybe there are some 40 somethings on the board that can chime in.


----------



## musclepump (Feb 8, 2005)

If you lift heavy and you lift heavy continually while feeling pains, whether it be in your back, knees, elbows, any joints at all, you could be setting yourself up for future problems. But when you're in good shape and feeling good, just use proper form and lift away.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 9, 2005)

I know several chiropractor's that lift heavy, so obviously they don't believe that.  As far as the NFL veterans, the ones who are messed up after their careers got that way from taking hits, not weight training.

That said, I'm 49 and have been lifting for about 15 years.  I recently experienced pain in my left elbow and found out I have developed the early stages of arthritis.  An elbow specialist told me I have bone spurs on the elbow, which he said, is fairly common to people who lift heavy weights regularly.  He did say however, the worst thing I can do is to quit training.  His advise was to tweak my workout and find my limits, then adhere to them.  

Another thing to think about is... what IS heavy?  When I told my doc I did 255 x 7 in bench press, HE thinks that's heavy because he is only looking at the weight used.  To me, heavy is in the 1-4 rep range.


----------



## Metalman777 (Feb 9, 2005)

Chiropractors are quacks.  I'd rather get advice from a monkey than one of them


----------



## Flex (Feb 9, 2005)

Reignman35 said:
			
		

> Granted this advice did come from a doctor, and most doctors of all kinds frown on heavy lifting and steroids and all the other stuff that is discussed on this board.



one Dr. also tried tellin' me that creatine was terrible for you. 

unless you go to a specialist, a general practitioner is only that, general. so you hafta listen to their advice and kinda decide for yourse.f

I'd say that as long as you're not having pain now, why would you in the future? On the other hand, if you're lifting with bad form and experience pain in your ligaments and joints now, i'd say it's time to re-evaluate your training.


----------



## bullred (Feb 9, 2005)

What flex and metalman 777 say are true chiropractor are not even doctors. Get a real doctor to check you out. I like to lft heavy too ,but i dont do it for long. I take breaks where i go light and then go back to heavy again. If you go heavy all the time it just beats you down.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Feb 9, 2005)

> are true chiropractor are not even doctors



That is sheer ignorance.


----------



## nmuriqi (Feb 9, 2005)

Duncan, how do you feel about the long term effects of heavy lifting?


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Feb 9, 2005)

It depends on the frequency and volume.


----------



## Mudge (Feb 9, 2005)

The Egyptians that worked on the pyramid showed heavy signs of stress in the spine, FWIW. They were not all slaves either, some were buried near the pyramids, which slaves would not have the honor of.


----------



## bullred (Feb 9, 2005)

what are you saying duncan that chiropractor are doctors? Because there not.


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 9, 2005)

ultimately, it leads to death


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Feb 9, 2005)

bullred said:
			
		

> what are you saying duncan that chiropractor are doctors? Because *there *not.


(It's *they're*)

Sorry to break it to you, but, not only are you full of crap, you can't spell, nor can you type. 

As a side note, normally, I would break it to someone, very gently and politely, but, openly slandering a very prestigious career, just ain't right.

Here's a quote, "Depending on where you study, it takes about five years to qualify as a chiropractor, with a further year spent working under the close supervision of an experienced chiropractor in a clinic." from this link. http://www.medical-colleges.net/chiropratic.htm So, sorry, you just got shut down.


----------



## Flex (Feb 9, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> ultimately, it leads to death



so does life


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Feb 9, 2005)

> what are you saying duncan that chiropractor are doctors? Because there not.



My dad is a doctor, but he is not a medical doctor.  He has his Ph.D. (since you are completely obtuse and a buffoon, this means he is Philosophiae Doctor). 

I was thinking perhaps that you confused someone with a M.D. and  Ph.D., but this is irrelevant, as a chiropractic physician IS in fact a doctor: "An expert in the science and art of the interrelationship between the musculoskeletal structure and function of the body, particularly of the spinal column and nervous system."


----------



## Reignman35 (Feb 9, 2005)

Man... getting a little heated in here? Went from heavy lifting to a debate on the merita of the various doctoral sciences...  

I am not having pain now, I just tossed the question out more for general knowledge and some opinions of the people on the board. I do think I might start to mix up my training more. As of right now I am doing a uni-lateral program I read about that works your upper left and right and lower left and right sides of your body individually on different days. You're supposed to use lighter weight and really concentrate. I am anxious to see how it turns out, and think it will be a good break from heavy lifting every couple of months or so. Especially after my wreck I am not ready to bulk yet.

And by heavy, I mean in the 6-8 rep range where you are really busting a sweat and you know you are pounding your muscles. Yes that is relative, but I think you get my point. Not "weekend lifter" shit, but the "I wanna get huge" type of heavy lifting...


----------



## KarlW (Feb 9, 2005)

> upper left and right and lower left and right sides of your body individually on different days


 Interesting, like to know how this goes.


----------



## cider303 (Feb 9, 2005)

Well from what I have heard heavy lifting puts a lot of stress on your joints which could lead to aches and pains down the road.  IMO... if lifting is really your passion I would say do what makes you happy, if it is bothering you a lot stick to lighter weight and more repititions.  If not, bring on the plates :-D


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Feb 9, 2005)

> Well from what I have heard heavy lifting puts a lot of stress on your joints



Any kind of lifting puts stress on your joints, from walking to lifting weights.  It is limiting recovery time (frequency), volume, and form that will preserve your connective tissue and bones..


----------



## KarlW (Feb 10, 2005)

Wouldn't the best way to answer the original question be to ask dudes in their 40's, 50's and 60's who have been working out for years and years?


----------



## theprofessor (Feb 10, 2005)

Metalman777 said:
			
		

> Chiropractors are quacks.  I'd rather get advice from a monkey than one of them


 Word


----------



## bullred (Feb 10, 2005)

Man you guys dont have to get shitt about it. If it was me i would get a real doctor. I am not trying to dog out chiropractors.  Are you going to take  your car to walmart to get it fix or the car dealership.  Man i dont want to go round and round with you about this please act like your adults.(Fish your 16 years old are you shit me i guess you now everything . Ive been lifting longer than you have been alive .Did they teach you how to act like that in church  i dont think so. If your going to act like a church going young man please act like one.) I hope you understand what im saying.  Around here it takes @20 class to  become a chiropractor. I have a friend that is a chiropractor .  I was just trying to help the guy out. I have no more to say about this.


----------



## Kimber (Feb 10, 2005)

Reignman...Preventing arthritis/DJD, the biggest long term concern with heavy lifting, is all about form, intelligence and balanced training of muscle groups (both movers and stabilizers).  Continue getting regular chiro adjustments.  I do disagree with your chiropractor and would suggest you discuss your concerns with a chiro who specializes in sports chiropractic or has the letters DABCO or FACO after their name (these are chiropractic orthopedic specialists).  I wouldn't discourage a healthy person under my care from heavy lifting/bodybuilding.  Its an incredibly health-conscious lifestyle when done intelligently.  I'm a chiropractor and the vast majority of my patients over 40 with chronic, debilitating joint pain are those who are overweight and sedentary, not those who hit it hard at the gym, or used to.


----------



## njc (Feb 10, 2005)

I would have to say that the benefits far outweigh the negatives.


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 10, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> so does life


That's the joke Flex


----------

